# كيفية استعمال توتال ستيشن



## خابور (10 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة في استعمال جهاز توتال استيشن 
ان يساعدونا في شرح كيفية استعمالها وشكرا :16:


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز حدد اى نوع من انواع الاجهزة تريد معرفتها حتى نتمكن من المساعدة]


----------



## خابور (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا اخى العزيز فتحي بسيوني على الرد,لايهم اي نوع من الاجهزة المهم ان ندخل في بداية استعمال احد الانواع التي تستعمل بشكل عام ومن ثم الفرق بين عمل تلك الانواع ان امكن
ونرجو من الاخوه المشاركة والتكثف في هذا الموضوع لانه جزء اساسي من عمل المسح وشكر.


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ خابور
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمل الملفات التالية من المرفقات لجهاز topcon


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

حمل باقى الملفات


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

حمل لا تستعجل


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

طول بالك وحمل هذا الملف


----------



## المساح10 (11 أغسطس 2008)

خليك رايق وحمل هذا الملف


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذه الافادة وغفر الله لك


----------



## خابور (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي المساح10 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (11 أغسطس 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اخي المساح10 وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## خابور (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن منتظرين اضافات اكثر من الاخوان المحترفين في اجهزة توتال استيشن, واجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم شرح مصور بالفيديو اوبرامج التسجيل في شرح هذه الاجهزة ان يرفعها لنا في هذا الموقع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المساح السلفى (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الافاده واتمنى ان يكون عندك نفس الملفات او طرق الرفع والتوقيع لجهاز سوكيا set 2c


----------



## سهم الشرق (12 أغسطس 2008)

الله يوفقك يالخابور على مواضيعك المهمة 
يلا يا باش مهندسين من ذوي الخبرة اثرونا 
و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير..........


----------



## dole (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ولكني اريد كيف يتم استخدام الجهاز في عملية المسح مع تحياتي ودعائي لكم بالموفقية


----------



## rwmam (23 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا ايها المساح 10


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ضاوي الموسوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ادعو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفق جميع الاخوة المشاركين في هذا المنتدى الجيد جدا جدا


----------



## امجد عداي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## الشويرف (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Absy85 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم أغفر لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات

اللهم إني أسألك العفو والمعافاة في الدين والدنيا والأخرة 

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## idres almsmare (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد شاكر محمود (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عجز عن الشكر............
لكن اقول اسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم لعمل الخير الذي فيه فائدة الامة الاسلامية 
امين رب العالمين

اخوكم 
م-احمد الربيعي


----------



## احمد شاكر محمود (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الى الاخ - مساح 10
من عمل عملا حسنا فله اجروه واجر من عمله به الى يوم القيامة
وفق الله 

م-احمد شاكر


----------



## صادق عبده (1 ديسمبر 2008)

عندي للك بمناسبه العيد 
1-شرح جهازسوكيا510
2-شرح جهازليكا1200
3-شرح جهازليكا407
4-شرح جهازنيكون
م\صادق السفياني


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صادق عبده (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ليكا حجم الملف تجاوز الح المسموح 
بس بحاول اقلل من حجمه وارفعه لك 
اشا الله


----------



## يمن اعمار (1 ديسمبر 2008)

[]بارك الله فيكم ولكني اريد كيف يتم استخدام الجهاز في عملية المسح مع تحياتي ودعائي لكم بالموفقية[/


----------



## mohamedsalim (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااا كتير على هزة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدالهادى ابوعرب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد مش لاقى كلمه توصف مدى شكرى وامتنانى لمعلوماتك دى شكرا جدا ولك الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وطبعا مستنين المزيد


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ المساح 10 اشكرك شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## badi3 routier (7 ديسمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup khoya 3la had lma3lomat lmofida


----------



## مساح جديد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح 

لو أمكن تقدموا لنا شرحا لبنامج الطرق على السوكيا 
او شرح لجهاز اللايكا 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ali_sika (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahnada2007 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

والله يعطيك العافية وباركلك


----------



## وسام المصرى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

المساح خوى بارك الله فيك الحمدلله لقد حصلت على نسخه لتشغيل الجهاز من شركه القاهره لاعمال الهندسيه هو نفس الملفات المرفه الة عم تنزلها ينت بارك الله فيك


----------



## frists2003 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أسال الله القدير بأن يوفق ويكتب الأجر لمن ساهم في طرح هذه الدروس


----------



## أبوالمعتز (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أخواني إذا ممكن توضيح طريقة أخذ المناسيب بجهاز توبكون
أشكركم


----------



## السيد يوسف (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا*********** وزدنا علما


----------



## SALAR2005 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خابور (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## fuadalnasseri (31 يناير 2009)

تسلم ياشيخ


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (1 فبراير 2009)

مساح محترف قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ المساح 10 اشكرك شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


لقد ذكر ماكنت ساقولة


----------



## محتاج فرصه (1 مارس 2009)

جزيل الشكر للجميع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## abdo_designer (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى المساح10 جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rambs (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المعلومات


----------



## محتاج فرصه (1 مارس 2009)

لكم خالص الشكر على هذه المعلومات وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mohamedhasoun (2 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا ع المجهود 
واتمني المزيد منك


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 مارس 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ارجومساعدتي بطريقه نقل المعلومات من الكمبيوتر الى سوكيا 510


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (2 مارس 2009)

شكر ا اخونا المساح ربنا يجعل كل اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ALI..SS (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك علي المجهود.


----------



## صقرالخليج (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي المساح10 وجزاكم الله الف خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 أبريل 2009)

اخي المساح 10 ياريت لوعندك شرح لاستخدام جهاز لايكا تي سي 407 . ابقى ممنون لك
وبارك الله فيك.............................


----------



## محمدين علي (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع لو تفضلتم اريد كتاب يشرح برنامج liscad و لكم جزيل الشكرا


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 أبريل 2009)

a;vh ugn hglug,lm>>>>>>>>>


----------



## أمير صبحي (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماتركس الفا (9 أبريل 2009)

عزيزى كل نوع من انواع التوتل استيش مختفه فى السوفت وير ولكن اساسيات الرفع واحده فيجب تحديد نوع الجهاز


----------



## ماجد محمد 1981 (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hassanaki (2 يونيو 2009)

thank you tooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sherifsedky (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد الصيني (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لك و جزاك الله خيرا ً ..... وننتظر المزيد منك في طرح معلومات أكثر عن أجهزة gps المساحية


----------



## وليد الصيني (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لم تتطرق الى برامج أجهزة التوتيل من حيث نقل البيانات من الجهاز إلى الكمبيوتر والعكس 

ومرة أخرى شكرا لك على جهودك وأثابك الله خيراً


----------



## أبوالمعتز (2 يناير 2010)

أشكر كل من وضع شرح لكيفية أستخدام والتعامل مع أجهزة التوتال المختلفة


----------



## SABERSUN (11 فبراير 2010)

Leica 303 tc


----------



## محمد بالحاج (13 فبراير 2010)

نرجوا منكم شرح على التوتال محتاجتن لشرح


----------



## farhan76 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نادر سعد ابراهيم (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## sms2444 (10 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخ المساح المساح 10


----------



## sosohoho (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من شرح ل point to line و resection وبشى من التفصيل و شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## محمود5599 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااا


----------



## مساح علي زايط (17 أبريل 2010)

شكر الك اخي مساح 10 وبتشكرك على جهودك


----------



## مساح علي زايط (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي بس انا عندي شي لو كان عملي والواحد مو غلط انو يغلط ويجرب ومع التجربة بستفيد من غلطوا 
والك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## j.dev (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليد نماء (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي المساح 10


----------



## feras-z (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة على شرح جهاز من نوع 
laica ts02
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ebnsaad (1 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت مانويل لتوبكون 702 ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## ihssan hassan (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزوو 89 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن شرح لجهاز توتال استيشن لايكا 705 tps بالعربية لو سمحتم


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يتشرف مكتب الهادى للاعمال المساحية والطبوغرافيا بالزقازيق ان يعلن عن : 
1- جميع أعمال الرفع المساحى 2- عمل ميزانيات شبكية و طولية و تحديد مناسيب 
3- حساب كميات الاتربة من ( حفر و ردم ) و عمل خرائط كنتورية 
4- اعمال التوقيع المساحى بجميع انواعة 
5- رفع و تقسيم اراضى وعمل مخططات
6- كافة الاعمال الحقليه للصرف الصحى والطرق.
7- وعمل خرائط مساحية

تنفذ جميع الأعمال المساحية بأحدث الاجهزة و البرامج المساحيه 
- الاجهزة : 1- جهاز Total station 2- جهاز gps جهازLevel instrument
9- تصميم طرق وعمل المخططات الافقية للطرق وعمل لوحات البروفيل وعمل لوحات القطاعات العرضية وحساب كميات الحفر والردم 
- البرامج 
- ( Auto cad – Surfer – Land Desktop ) 

- للتعاقد و الإستعلام
مكتب الهادى للاعمال المساحية والطبوغرافيا بجوار نقابة المهندسين بالزقازيق مهندس / عبد الهادى محمد مصيلحى 
بلاضافة الى دورات مساحيه فى كل ماسبق
الزقازيق ت:0113486806 _0125749895


----------



## adel104 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جعلها الله في صحيفة حسناتكم


----------



## mohamed mehana (5 يوليو 2012)

2


----------



## newbarabas (7 يوليو 2012)

نصحية منى لازم تعرف فكرة عمل التوتال عشان تقدر تشتغل على جهاز وماتبئا ش حافظ وبس اول حاجة لازن تبحث عن طريقة تسطيب الجهاز وبعد كدة تشوف البرامج اللى فى الجهاز واية البرنامج المناسب لادية العمل


----------

